# 15'4 Gheenoe Highsider in Miami



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

this is what I've been bugging you guys about. Just picked her up last week. 




























thinking of using this for my Dad to sit in for now.










and yesterday I put a switch into a battery box to run a new bilge.




























noticed that the trailer is kinda short so I moved up the winch as much as possible which wasn't but a few inches. the dirty area shows where it was.










and this is how it sits now.










and here is the biggest fish from it's maiden voyage last week, in which I spun the hub on the prop for the first time ever.










it's a 1994 with a 1996 Johnson 15 hp. it's got some giddy up!

anyone see any issues with the boat hanging off the trailer a bit? I might hae to customize the trailer a bit more. :-/


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

The trailer bunks need to be a few inches longer than the hull...not two feet shorter. Bad for your transom.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Just buy new bunks and get some carpet and place them where they need to be, the hull will warp if its not supported properly.. Mine are flush with the transom on my Nmz


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Replace the tongue with a longer one if its bolted on. I've done it to a couple galvanized trailers that were held together with bolts. Go to C&R Metals and buy the galvanized box tubing and you can do it right. Long ass bunks won't make a different if they're not supported. The wood would just flex, too.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks guys. hey Eric, the winch is extended way out. I can actually keep these bunks if I just remove this winch mechanism, and bolt the winch directly to the tube that comes straight up. call me tomorrow so you can come by and see what you think.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> thanks guys. hey Eric, the winch is extended way out. I can actually keep these bunks if I just remove this winch mechanism, and bolt the winch directly to the tube that comes straight up. call me tomorrow so you can come by and see what you think.


Sweet. Let em know.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

picked up the swivel seat clamps from Walmart last night. Attwood brand. these guys make everything, lol. tomorrow I'll be installing the seats and tiller extension. pictures to follow.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sweet! I miss my high sider. I knew I should have kept it.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looking Good!


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks guys. took half a day off of work today just to get the boat ready for the weekend. 

wish you would've kept yours Eric. all you needed was an engine right?


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

hello comrades. put in a little work today. finished the bilge, wrapped the wires, and installed seats that came off of a Scout 5 yrs ago. a buddy of mine got new seats and gave me these. finally put them to use on the gheenoe. notice the seadek I used underneath the seats so that it wouldn't scratch the boat!














































woot woot!


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

expecting to install a grab bar so I'm not gluing or drilling anything yet. left some slack in the wires so it can move around.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just an observation, keep an eye out on the corners of the transom for eventual cracking. With the setback of the JP, and the weight of the motor, 15 I presume maybe wrong, you may need to reinforce eventually. Other than that, looks awesome and fish the heck out of it....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Mine had a jackplate with an 18hp on there for a while when it was my buddies and it didn't crack. 


Jorge, I had a 15 for mine. I just never used it with an outboard. I would use it in the NMZ's, and the Copperhead for motoring.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks for the replies. I will keep an eye on it. just remember though that the boat usually doesn't have the engine on it. only while trailering and fishing. I will still keep an eye on it though just in case. thanks Eric.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

Upgraded fron the tiny 8" wheels to some much nicer 12's. sorry no spinners...


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

good afternoon gentleman. hope you all had a Merry Christmas. 

I wanted to add my Garmin 498C to the gheenoe, which I removed from my skiff. I do not have a console or decks so it would have to be on one of the benches, or something attached to it. has anyone done this? Please lead me in the right direction. Thanks.


----------



## fishnut (Jun 4, 2007)

I actaully attached mine to a 'platform' i built out of fiberglass on top of my homemade switchbox and grabrail. Prior to that, I had it attached to a battery box behind the middle box that also powered my livewell and pumps.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks. I'm thinking of making a cooler with switches and stuff, and maybe putting it there. if there's one thing I have, it's extra coolers.


----------

